# Weltmeister помогите оценить аккордион



## igozhiw (12 Авг 2012)

помогите оценить аккордион Weltmeister немецкий (трофейный, примерно 1930-40 гг.привезен с войны) находится в рабочем состоянии. 5 регистров, 34 клавиши справа. 2 регистра, 80 клавиш слева, с кожаными ремнями.


----------



## Alexei (12 Авг 2012)

В музей его!


----------

